

Where and how do you host your blog? What do you use? - essessv

I&#x27;m planning to start a blog just to note down my thoughts to come back to later. I also feel that I&#x27;ll be able to understand something better if I write it down.<p>I&#x27;ve tried square space, WordPress.com and blogger, but I&#x27;m not really happy with those. I&#x27;ve seen some of the blogs that use Hyde and have been fairly impressed. How and where do you host a Hyde blog? EC2 or one of the providers?
Any other recommendations?
======
motyar
Github Page using a simple markdown to html perl script.

Old one is on blogspot.

new-> [http://motyar.github.io/14](http://motyar.github.io/14)

old-> [http://motyar.blogspot.com](http://motyar.blogspot.com)

------
masyogie
I'm using DigitalOcean, they have SSD storage

